# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Sobre Agrobanco y los sistemas financieros

## Bruno Cillóniz

Abro este tema para intercambiar opiniones sobre la labor que debe cumplir Agrobanco durante estos 5 años del gobierno de Ollanta Humala, y la manera en que debe cumplir esa labor. 
Pero antes de darles mi punto de vista, hay algo que no termino de entender de las entidades financieras; y es que a quien tiene menos probabilidades de pagar, le cobran más intereses... ¿Acaso no es eso disminuir aún más las probabilidades de pago de aquella persona a la que califican como riesgosa? 
En ese sentido, ¿qué puede hacer un pequeño agricultor para revertir esta situación?... Según mi opinión nada. 
Y es aquí donde empiezo a formular mi idea sobre AgroBanco....  
Para empezar, creo que el Agrobanco debe ser sí o sí una entidad público/privada, que debería estar encargada de facilitar préstamos con bajos intereses a aquellos productores de escasos recursos, pero que cuentan con la posibilidad de desarrollar un proyecto de negocio seguro, mediante un asesoramiento continuo que va desde la selección de la semilla hasta la venta final de los productos que se cultiven a través de este financiamiento. 
Está claro que con el financiamiento sólo no se llega a buen puerto; y menos en un país como el nuestro que tiene a tantos pequeños agricultores con escaso conocimiento técnico y acceso a nuevas tecnologías para poder ser más competitivos; por lo que será fundamental que el Estado -junto al sector privado- se ocupen de financiar proyectos rentables a futuro, asegurando así que la plata de todos los peruanos sea bien utilizada, de manera que podamos seguir creciendo, pero esta vez incluyendo a ese sector de la población en situación de pobreza, y que en gran parte se encuentran en las áreas rurales de nuestro país. 
Vuelvo a insistir que para que el sistema funcione, se debe revertir esa absurda premisa de que si tienes plata, te presto con bajos intereses; y si no tienes plata, caballero me tendrás que pagar intereses inmpagables. 
Personalmente, trato de evitar a los bancos como pueda, pero creo que es deber del Estado que esta situación personal no se repita con los pequeños agricultores del Perú, y que se les facilite el capital -junto con un asesoramiento técnico y comercial- para que puedan emprender proyectos que los saquen de la pobreza. 
Una vez logrado el objetivo con uno, se le deja capacitado y se empieza con el siguiente caso... 
En fin, hay un montón de cosas que discutir al respecto, así que esperemos que las decisiones que tome el gobierno sirvan de una vez para que la pequeña agricultura del Perú pueda obtener el lugar que le corresponde en nuestra economía. 
En el siguiente mensaje publico un artículo interesante al respecto. 
SaludosTemas similares: Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Mecanismos financieros para seguridad climática serán evaluados por expertos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Agrobanco: Para que la historia se repita* 
Por Hans Rothgiesser
11 de Agosto de 2011  
Cuando se anuncia que Agrobanco será repotenciada y que su capital se incrementará inicialmente en S/.100 millones, es bastante razonable preocuparse. Sobre todo por la presencia de la palabra “inicialmente” en el anuncio del Ministerio de Agricultura. De hecho, que se haya anunciado que luego se incrementará en cuanto sea necesario es lo que genera suspicacias. 
Los objetivos son bastante nobles y eso no está en discusión. 
Definitivamente la propuesta de luchar contra la pobreza rural a través del apoyo a pequeños productores y comunidades campesinas tiene sentido. Después de todo, hasta el Banco Mundial ha encontrado fuerte relación entre la promoción de la agricultura y la reducción de la pobreza. No obstante, hay tres ineludibles problemas en la iniciativa de trabajar este objetivo a través de Agrobanco. 
Primero, en el Perú el mismo Estado tiene una larga tradición de promover la cultura del perro muerto. Y eso se puede ver claramente desde iniciativas como la del Rescate Financiero Agrario (RFA), promovido por el mismo Congreso que creó Agrobanco, algo descrito como contradictorio en este documento de Grade. Es más, que banca privada haya avanzado en directamente financiar agricultores tampoco es garantía de nada. No olvidemos el lamentable Programa de Reestructuración de la Deuda Agraria (PREDA), por el cual el Estado compraba deuda a las entidades financieras que se habían arriesgado en ingresar al sector rural otorgando créditos a los campesinos. 
Estamos hablando de S/.50 millones aprobados por el Congreso anterior –dinero de todos los peruanos–, que buscó refinanciar deudas de agricultores morosos. Como lo explica el IPE en este comentario, programas como el PREDA tienen un componente altamente injusto de desincentivo al cumplimiento de los compromisos financieros asumidos por el campesino: ¿Para qué esforzarme en pagar mi deuda si después viene el Estado a rescatarme (algo que hace constantemente)? Hay que tomar en cuenta que en la selección de los beneficiarios del PREDA no se consideraba su nivel socioeconómico. 
Segundo, como se puede apreciar en la página 243 de este otro documento de Grade, en el 2007 el 73% de los créditos otorgados en el sector agricultura estaba en manos de los bancos, el 8.3% en Agrobanco y el resto en cajas municipales y otras. Como lo muestra esta investigación del IEP, cuando se cerró el Banco Agrario en 1992, el vacío fue cubierto por las cajas municipales, las cajas rurales y similares. Y ese segmento del sector financiero no está particularmente en peligro. De hecho, solamente en junio de este año los créditos otorgados crecieron en 21.3%, alcanzando un total de S/.8,463 millones. El mes anterior habían crecido en 22%. Si se quiere realmente promover el acceso a financiamiento de los campesinos en condiciones que los ayuden a integrarse a la economía formal, lo que se debe hacer es atender las razones por las cuales los bancos y las cajas municipales no brindan créditos a menores tasas a los campesinos. En contra al discurso político que se pueda manejar, hay razones para esto. Como lo investigó Hector Collantes a inicios del 2011 (publicada en SE 1255), la regulación en el Perú de las cajas municipales presenta ciertas particularidades que para algunos son demasiado restrictivas, incluso para estándares internacionales. Tomemos en cuenta además que el Perú ha sido líder en innovación microfinanciera. La mesa está servida para que el sector financiero formal se acerque cada vez más. 
Finalmente, las razones de fondo por las cuales los agricultores de menores ingresos no salen adelante no estarían siendo atendidas. Aquí estamos hablando de transferencia de tecnología, de capacitación, de introducción de semillas mejoradas, de inversión en infraestructura, etc. Todo eso que es lo que realmente saca al campesino de la pobreza nuevamente se estaría dejando de lado para ir por la opción fácil y mediática. Focalizar esos créditos y hacer un seguimiento adecuado y condicionarlo a la aplicación de mejores técnicas que aseguren que a la larga el campesino salga de la pobreza aparentemente es demasiado trabajo.  *Fuente: Semana Económica*

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenas tardes colegas. 
Quisiera opinar el respecto. He tenido experiencia en trabajos de microcrédito, fondos rotatorios , banquitos comunales, etc. He visto como opera el AGROBANCO y trataré de aportar al análisis que plantea el Sr. Bruno. 
En principio, la bestialidad aprista con el primer Banco Agrario ha traido como consecuencia la destrucción de la cultura de honrar compromisos (osea pagar deudas). Nadie duda de la pobreza del sector agrícola rural, pero ese modelo de gestión aún tiene remanentes, sobre todo en aquella generación de productores que lo utilizó mal y encima les condonaron la deuda. 
Pondré un ejemplo concreto producto de mi experiencia en numerosas zonas del país. Un distrito llamado San Damián en Huarochirí, donde el promedio de tierras por productor no supera la media hectárea,( probablemente hablamos de un cuarto de hectárea en muchos casos). Otro distrito llamado Chancay Baños en Santa Cruz Cajamarca con un promedio de tenencia de tierra de 1 Hectárea.O Antioquía, zona manzanera en Huarochirí donde los productores tienen media hectárea a 1 en promedio. ¿Cómo funcionaría el financiamiento? probablemente con un sistema de microcréditos. Pero cuando hablamos de estos pequeños, digámoslo con franqueza al AGROBANCO LE HA QUEMADO LAS MANOS trabajar así con estos pequeños y dispersos pero que son miles y miles en el país y que representan el sector excluido y pobre, lo que trato de decir es que este gran sector es ese porcentaje de pobres rurales en los que debemos concentrar esfuerzos.  
Asociatividad dirán muchos "gurús" pero la asociatividad depende de la confianza, de la cultura de asumir riesgos. Y no nos escudemos en los pequeños de la costa porque los pequeños de Cañeta, Huaral, Barranca, tienen 4 o 5 Hectáreas. 
Hablemos en cifras: 
una Asociación de pequeños productores en Cañete con digamos 15 integrantes  puede llegar a las 60 u 80 Hectáreas
Una asociación de pequeños productores en Huarochirí  con 15  integrantes puede llegar a las 6 u 8 Hectáreas.  
Entonces eso de formar cadenas, asociatividad es muy diferente en un valle costeño (donde AGROBANCO está más cómodo) que en la sierra donde el volumen y la oferta productiva de una asociación es muy pequeño y no sustentaría costos operativos. LA VERDAD DUELE PERO ES ASI. 
Entonces, no se trata de llenarnos la boca diciendo "hay que fomentar el asocio" , pero hasta ahora NADIE, Y LO REITERO NADIE HA HECHO UNA PROPUESTA SERIA, y no se puede hacer una propuesta sería hasta diferencia el pequeño agricultor de la costa y el pequeño agricultor de la sierra. Teóricamente en la costa basta con una asociación para acceder a mercados rentables, pero en la sierra necesitaríamos promover CONSORCIOS o CENTRALES DE ASOCIACIONES (si es que deseamos entrar a esos mercados) . Tomemos el ejemplo de SIERRA ESTAFADORA.... perdón SIERRA EXPORTADORA. No exporta nada....!!!!!!! por qué???? porque no se metió a fondo en el contexto de la agricultura se subsistencia, de la pequeña agricultura rural.  Los pequeños productores perciben que la normatividad y los procedimientos asociativos y de formalización NO SON AMIGABLES. Las formas de tributación tampoco lo son. Y reitero , no podemos seguir metiendo en un mismo saco al agricultor pequeño de la costa y al de la sierra, por la sencillisima razón que los volumenes de producción son diferentes AÑOS LUZ.  
Entonces , reitero el concepto de CONSORCIOS en la sierra para agremiar a varias Asociaciones. Y respecto al finiaciamiento, si el AGROBANCO no entiende la realidad o na la quiere ver, mejor que no haga nada y dejémoslo ahí. Para esos detractores de los microcréditos, les recomiendo que se den una vuelta Cajamarca o Lambayeque, donde si se pueden ver estas experiencias. 
La discusión está abierta. 
Saludos 
Ing Angelo Soto T.

----------

